
Ask HN: Why would I do `gh repo clone` instead of simple `Git clone`? - rcshubhadeep
No I am curious. What purpose this CLI client serves? Ok helps to do some GH specific things (PR, Merging PR etc.) from command line, but other than that what is a real use-case to give up good old git client?
======
bobblywobbles
For cloning, yes, git makes more sense. These changes are for people who want
to automate the Github end of it. Personally, I don't see an immediate need
yet, as I like using the UI (easier for my brain to remember).

